# What is "Horn Weave"???



## secuono (Apr 19, 2016)

CL ad has a buck in what they call a "horn weave", Google doesn't help.

So, goat breeders, what is it and why??


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 20, 2016)

Someone with too much time on their hands???


----------



## TAH (Apr 20, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Someone with too much time on their hands???


2x


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 10, 2016)

Maybe it is a thing they have done to keep the horns from breaking? or hooking on things?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 10, 2016)

I haven't seen that before. 

You should have emailed them and asked 

Almost wonder if they do that to make imprints on the horns


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 10, 2016)

I've never seen that.  Pretty cool looking. 
Wonder why his eyes are covered?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 10, 2016)

Is it to make the horns grow a certain way?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 10, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Is it to make the horns grow a certain way?


I was thinking the same thing after I thought about it a bit more. Very well could be that. 

The kikos I have been around have horns that grow like that naturally, but it could be that the horns are growing to far out in the width between horns.


----------



## TAH (Jun 10, 2016)

I noticed that if you look really close at the pic that the horns are starting to be shaped.


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I've never seen that.  Pretty cool looking.
> Wonder why his eyes are covered?



Lol, for the goat's dignity! =P
I think I saw this goat posted again, I'll look for it and ask the seller.


----------



## TAH (Jun 10, 2016)

I found him on CL, but he is not for sale they are using him as a stud. Here is the link so you can ask the breeder.

http://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/5592759469.html


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2016)

Message sent, I'll post what they reply, if they reply.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah, why the black bar over his eyes? Privacy issues?


----------



## TAH (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2016)

I didn't want the buck to find himself online and have his goat friends make fun of him.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2016)

Or maybe he is a fugitive from justice??

Witness protection?


----------



## secuono (Jul 22, 2016)

Never heard back to the email I sent. =/


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 5, 2016)

The ad was removed as well.


----------



## secuono (Aug 5, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> The ad was removed as well.



 I still see him posted all over. 

https://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/5682260353.html


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 5, 2016)

The original link didnt work


----------



## Kusanar (Aug 5, 2016)

That is really weird, I'm so curious as to why he's wearing that...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 5, 2016)

We should all email and ask


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 5, 2016)

I was just thinking...  What would they think if everyone asked them? Haha!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 5, 2016)

i can only think of two logical reasons.

1. For decoration

2. to train the horns to grow a certain way.

Cant think of anything else and cant find any other info.


----------



## Kusanar (Aug 5, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> i can only think of two logical reasons.
> 
> 1. For decoration
> 
> ...



If it didn't stop where it does I would think maybe it helps keep him from getting stuck in stuff as bad... but it leaves too much of the ends of the horns loose... but, if your goat has a horn defect that requires you to bind them like that to correct, would you be advertising it like that and even seeming to be showing close up pics of it? I mean, I suppose whatever is wrong with him could be transmitted to his kids....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 5, 2016)

Kusanar said:


> If it didn't stop where it does I would think maybe it helps keep him from getting stuck in stuff as bad... but it leaves too much of the ends of the horns loose... but, if your goat has a horn defect that requires you to bind them like that to correct, would you be advertising it like that and even seeming to be showing close up pics of it? I mean, I suppose whatever is wrong with him could be transmitted to his kids....


Maybe its to keep other goats from getting stuck in his horns? 
We have a buck with horns like that, and his bust bud (a NDG) would always get his leg caught in it... It got so bad we had to separate them. It was very sad but enough was enough. I have pics of him when he was a yearling (ish), great legs. After getting caught, stuck, and dragged around his legs are awful


----------



## secuono (Aug 5, 2016)

We'll never know why. They refused to respond to my two emails.


----------

